# Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???



## Mini-Broesel (22. März 2005)

Moin,Moin
würde gerne mal von euch wissen wie viel ihr im Jahr für euren Angeschein bezahlen müsst.Weil ich ihn auch bald bekomme.Ich freue mich über jede Antwort #h


----------



## Lachskiller (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Hallo Mini-Broesel,
also in HH must du 5€ im Jahr bezahlen#h 

Gruß LK


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Schleswig-Holsteiner zahlen 10€ für eine Jahresmarke


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Jo genau, wir müssen hier oben im Norden 10 Euro berappen, aber was tut man nicht alles für sein liebstes Hobby...


----------



## Mini-Broesel (22. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Jo genau, wir müssen hier oben im Norden 10 Euro berappen, aber was tut man nicht alles für sein liebstes Hobby...




Danke für eure Antworten #6 !!! Dann weiß ich jetzt das ich immer 10 Euro im Jahr haben muss um eine Marke zuerwerben #h .


----------



## sitzangler (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

In Thüringen kannst du dir den Schein für 5 oder 10 Jahre austellen lassen und bezahlst entweder 25 oder 50 Euro dafür.


                                  der sitzangler #:


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

@ sitzangler: Da kommt ihr ja noch richtig günstig bei weg... Dafür haben wir die Nord- und Ostsee, hähähähä!!!!!!!!!!

@ Mini-Broesel: Du bist doch mal gerade 10 Jahre alt, wann haste denn schon den Fischereischein gemacht?


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

... Ich hatte meinen, glaube ich, erst mit 14...


----------



## hans66660 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

wie wo was zahlt ihr?
ich zahle 90 euro beitrag im jahr, kein arbeitsdienst gemacht nochmal 40 euro drauf, fangmeldung nicht abgegben 11 euro drauf.

jugendliche im jahr, glaube ich 17 euro


----------



## Mini-Broesel (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mini-Broesel: Du bist doch mal gerade 10 Jahre alt, wann haste denn schon den Fischereischein gemacht?



Ich habe den Fischereiprüfung zwar mit 10 Jahren gemacht (November)aber ich bekomme den Jahresfischerreischein erst mit 12 ,habe nämlich erst das Prüfungszeugnis.


----------



## Adrian* (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Ein 5 Jahreschein kostet bei uns (Rheinland-Pfalz) 20euro nochwas....


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Wie Lachskiller schon schrieb. Wir in HH müssen 5€ für die Jahresfischereischeinmarke bezahlen. Ich findes das ist saugünstig, weil du für 5 € im Jahr gewaltig viele Gewässer beangeln darfst (Alster ab Ohlsdorfer Schleuse, Alsterkanäle, viele RHBs, große Teile der Elbe, Hamburger Hafen, Unterbille... #6 )


----------



## rudlinger (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Fischereischein: 35 € aller 5 Jahre
Anglererlaubnis DAV Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt, Thüringen ca 110 € + 5 h (1Jahr)
Anglererlaubnis VDSF Sachsen, Thüringen 115 € + 5h (1 Jahr)
Nu bist platt oder???


----------



## rudlinger (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Hier in Bayern könnte ich den Jahresschein für die Schwabach, Regnitz und paar Tümpel für schlappe 535 € bekommen glaube kommen noch 20 h Arbeit dazu. Ist doch Schnäppchen oder???


----------



## Mini-Broesel (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Bayern könnte ich den Jahresschein für die Schwabach, Regnitz und paar Tümpel für schlappe 535 € bekommen glaube kommen noch 20 h Arbeit dazu. Ist doch Schnäppchen oder???




Wenn ich das annehmen würde were ich schon längst pleite |supergri ....
Vieleicht nicht beim ersten mal aber beim 2 mal locker....


----------



## Klaus S. (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Ich zahle in Berlin 21 € für 1 Jahr. Möchte gerne mal wissen warum ich sooo viel zahlen muss und ihr in den anderen Bundesländern man gerade ein Viertel oder die Hälfte. Mach ich irgendwas falsch |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## rudlinger (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Sven, die ticken auch nicht richtig. Ist bloss schade, da sich das von den Junganglern keiner leisten kann. Zumal die dann in den Salmonidengewässern mit allem angeln was es hergibt. IS MIR SCHLECHT


----------



## JanS (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

hmmm Bremen 

1x Fischereischein 56 € gültig Lebenslang. Nix mit Marken nachkaufen 
2x Verein 80 € - 10€ wenn man 2 Arbeitsstunden macht incl VSDF Jahresmarke

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

In Rheinland Pfalz 35€ für 5 Jahre
bei uns im Verein 35 € im Jahr keine Arbeitsstunden

MfG Moviefreak


----------



## MelaS72 (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

na, dann setz ich hier mal einen drauf 
ich habe für meinen 5 Jahresschein 15 Euro bezahlt, plus 15 Euro Gebühren.
für 1 Jahr zahlt man glaub ich 5 Euro, hat aber jedes Jahr die Rennerei 
und bei uns ist es so, dass man mit 10 den Jugendfischereieschein bekommen kann. Mit 13 Jahren kann man die Prüfung ablegen und bekommt den Fischereischein. Andre Bundesländer andre Sitten??


----------



## worker_one (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm Bremen
> 
> 1x Fischereischein 56 € gültig Lebenslang. Nix mit Marken nachkaufen
> 2x Verein 80 € - 10€ wenn man 2 Arbeitsstunden macht incl VSDF Jahresmarke
> ...



Ich glaub so siehts in Niedersachsen auch aus!|kopfkrat  Bezahle nur meine 50 EUR jährlich für den Verein. 

mfg Jan


----------



## lindenerspezial (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Vereinsbeitrag 50,- EUR
2 Arbeitsdienste je 17,- EUR = 34,- EUR
Fangmeldung nicht abgegeben = 20,- EUR

Ich bezahl meistens 67,- EUR ... ein Arbeitsdienst ist auch mal drin


----------



## JonasH (25. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Also zahle hier nur für meinen Verein 21€ im Jahr und alles, außer der Erlaubnisschein ist lebenslänglich und der Erlaubnisschein kommt halt jedes JAhr neu!


----------



## rudlinger (25. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann setz ich hier mal einen drauf
> ich habe für ..... Andre Bundesländer andre Sitten??



Ja so sieht es im einig Germany aus !! Jedes Bundesland eigene Sitten, Gesetze, Preise und anderer Mist! 
:v


----------



## Breamhunter (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

In Niedersachsen habe ich vor 25 Jahren 10,- (Zehn) DM bezahlt. Gilt lebenslang.


----------



## Aalräuber (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Wir hier ganz oben im Norden bezahlen für unseren Angelschein 50€ Jahresbeitrag,brauchen aber keine arbeitsstunden leisten und dürfen sogar mit 8 Ruten angeln.


----------



## Aalräuber (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Für meinen Fischerreischein brauche ich nicht jährlich zu bezahlen,habe vor 15 Jahren glaube 25 DM bezahlt.


----------



## folkfriend (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> In Niedersachsen habe ich vor 25 Jahren 10,- (Zehn) DM bezahlt. Gilt lebenslang.



hab`grad`für meinen Fischereischein in Niedersachsen 30€ berappt ! -gilt aber Lebenslang-:g


----------



## 2monky (26. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

im Saarland 2003 für 5 jahre 12,50€ Gebühr und 38,30€ Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## Kalle25 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Für den Jahresfischereischein habe ich in Hessen bei 10 Jahren Gültigkeit 94 DM gezahlt. Die Jahreskarte am Main kostet 25,-- EUR. In einem Verein bin ich derzeit nicht, weil die, die mich interessieren es von den Lebendigen nehmen. Aufnahmegebühr 300,--EUR und mehr, Jahresbeiträge 180 EUR,-- Arbeitsdienste satt. Außerdem habe ich den Main direkt vor der Haustür und mit den Fängen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

in hamburgo de janero zahlen wir 5 euronen jährlich:r #q #q #q #q 

frechheit|gr: |gr: |gr: |gr:


----------



## DerStipper (28. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Ein 5 Jahreschein kostet bei uns (Rheinland-Pfalz) 20euro nochwas....


 
Dann is der bei euch billiger als bei uns bei uns auf der Verwaltung kostet der 25€ +10€ Bearbeitungskosten so ein schwachsinn die machen da 3 Stempel 2 oder 3 Zahlen und ne Unterschrift und das kostet 10€ so möcht ich auch Geldkassieren:q


----------



## Skorpion (28. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

In HH 5 euros pro Jahr, das ist nicht wirklich viel, wenn man so viele freie Gewässer mit reichlich Fisch beangeln kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> In HH 5 euros pro Jahr, das ist nicht wirklich viel, wenn man so viele freie Gewässer mit reichlich Fisch beangeln kann.


kann man sich drüber streiten...........:g


----------



## Skorpion (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Das stimmt :q 
Aber ich bin zufrieden, 5 euros ist wirklich kein Geld der Welt. Und wir in HH haben nun wirklich Gewässer genug zum Angeln. Alster, die vielen Kanäle, die Elbe, viele freie Teiche + Verbandgewässer. Ich komm nie dazu alles was ich mir vorgenommen hab zu beangeln. Alleine schon der Zanderbestand in der Elbe ist mir schon die 5€ wert. :q


----------



## lindenerspezial (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Gibts ja nicht; ich muss wohl einen Wohnortwechsel in Betracht ziehen!
5,- EUR für so nen Haufen Gewässer - und ich zahl mehr als dass 10 -fache für ein paar km Fluss und nen Mini-See :-(


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

In Niedersachsen wird der Fischereischein gegen eine Gebühr von (vor 9 Jahren) 25 DM lebenslang ausgestellt.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Natürlich gibts hier auch keine freien Gewässer. Angeln ohne Verein (+Beitrag+Arbeitsstunden+Aufnahmegebühr) ist nicht drin.
Ausser Gastkarte natürlich.


----------



## upahde (31. März 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Hallo,

bei uns muss ich jetzt 75 Euro für den Fünfjahresschein bezahlen. Da sind dann die 40 Euro Fischereiabgabe und 35 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühren dabei. 

Nach fünf Jahren musst dann für weitere fünf Jahre noch "nur" noch 55 Euro bezahlen. 

Und dann kommt halt noch Verein und Jahreskarte dazu nochmal ca. 150 Euro im Jahr kommt auf den Verein an.  

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Wir zahlen in Schleswig-Holstein 10 Euro/Jahr!


----------



## mcl (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Ich hab 288 bezahlt in Bayern. War aber auch auf lebenszeit. Wenn ich hier noch in Schwabacher Verein will kost mich des 580 Euronen. Is scho ne Menge im ersten Jahr. Danach "nurnoch" 180 im Jahr. Naja immer noch billiger als jedes WE Tageskarten kaufen...


----------



## Rosi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Moin, die Bayern sind halt etwas besonderes.#c

In Meck-Pom reichen 6€ Fischereiabgabe für das Jahr und 20€ für den Küstenschein. Für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit habe ich 62DM bezahlt. Entweder der taugt nicht viel, oder die Bayern brauchen für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen mehr Unterricht.


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Einige trennen hier nicht nach Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnisschein. Das sind -leider- 2 Paar Schuhe.

Was mich aber ankotzt, ist die Gebührenabkassiererei der Kommunen dabei; die sacken sich hier 50% des Gesamtkosten ein, egal ob 1-Jahres- od. 5-Jahres-Fischereischein. Dabei ist der Verwaltungsakt (...was für ein Wort) in beiden Fällen derselbe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was mich aber ankotzt, ist die Gebührenabkassiererei der Kommunen dabei; die sacken sich hier 50% des Gesamtkosten ein, egal ob 1-Jahres- od. 5-Jahres-Fischereischein. Dabei ist der Verwaltungsakt (...was für ein Wort) in beiden Fällen derselbe.




Nicht nur das.

Nachdem bei uns in NRW die Fischereiabgabe erhöht wurde hat die Verwaltung die Gebühren um den gleichen Betrag angehoben. 

Warum ? Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem sich Hunde die Klöten selber ablecken.

Weil sie´s können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

:m:m


> oder die Bayern brauchen für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen mehr Unterricht.


:m:m

Da gönn ich mir dann auch ein bisschen Gehässigkeit...


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, die Bayern sind halt etwas besonderes.#c
> 
> In Meck-Pom reichen 6€ Fischereiabgabe für das Jahr und 20€ für den Küstenschein. Für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit habe ich 62DM bezahlt. Entweder der taugt nicht viel, oder die Bayern brauchen für den waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen mehr Unterricht.


Na Rosi, eines hast du nun aber auch unterschlagen. In McPom gibts ja nu nicht nur die Küstengewässer. Und deine 20 €- Karte gilt nur dafür. Für die zahlreichen Seen müßtest du auch Extra- Karten holen und die kosten wesentlich mehr als der Küstenschein.


----------



## kati48268 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum ? Aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem sich Hunde die Klöten selber ablecken.
> Weil sie´s können.



Ich schmeiß mich weg... #6  sehr schön!


----------



## Knigge007 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

J jo das alte Lied.... wir zahlen hier pro Jahr Fischereiabgabe 6€, ein Kollege der nur 2 Landkreise weiter wohnt muss 10€/Jahr zahlen

In Baden Württemberg sind die Behörden berechtigt für die Fischereiabgabe bis zu 35€ im Jahr zu verlangen, müssen aber mindestens 6€ kassieren.

***********************


Ich hab im 1. Jahr für mein Verein 320€ bezahlt, ab nächstes Jahr noch 170€, wird wahrscheinlich aber etwas nach oben gehen weil die Pacht um 3000€ gestiegen ist (bei 116 Mitgliedern extrem viel Geld), für die 3 Baggerseen von 9-18H, den Wiesenbach und den anderen kleineren Bach.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (24. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

hi hier im land brandenburg zahl ich 12 euro  fischreiabgabe und jahreskarte 20 euro  also insgesamt 32 euro für ein jahr #6


----------



## perchcatcher (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Ich bezahl insgesamt 50€ als Ermäßigter


----------



## keinangelprofi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was bezahlt ihr eigentlich jährlich für eine Marke im Fischerreischein???*

Ein Hoch auf den Fischerreischein auf lebenszeit. Da gibts viele Neider


----------

